# NPA insertions



## MedicPrincess (Mar 20, 2008)

For those that are unsure how to do it, and have not seen the video....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqrSMoJkmfQ

[youtube]OqrSMoJkmfQ[/youtube]


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 20, 2008)

* [size=+3]Please DO NOT USE THE ABOVE VIDEO for training!!! [/size]*

Not only does it NOT demonstrate the proper way, it also violates the first rule that the patient if conscious may retch causing more problems! It can be used on conscious patients with caution. 

As well, the airway was NOT measured properly and lubricated well enough to slide properly! If one has to twist and push hard then one improperly measured the device and failed to lubricate it. It should be easy and free flowing and not difficult as demonstrated. 
This is a very POOR demonstration of the usage of a great device. 

R/r 911


----------



## el Murpharino (Mar 20, 2008)

Not to mention the bevel was facing AWAY from the septum...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 20, 2008)

Another problem with it, and I may be wrong, is having him swallow while inserting. Wouldn't having him swallow actually make the insertion even more difficult, if not near impossible?


OH...and I moved this to the humor section....I didn't mean to put it in the training section.  Obviously I shouldn't PWT (post while tired.)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 20, 2008)

The swallowing was from someone whom confused with an NG tube to assist going past the posterior pharynx and decrease the "gag" reflex. I do have patients while inserting an NG tube, to swallow, even drink water to assist to close the epiglottis and allow easier insertion to esophagus (also prevents intubation). 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 21, 2008)

Stupid stunt!

This kid will be lucky if he doesn't end up with a nasty staph (including MRSA) infection in his sinuses.   Gloves whether sterile or just clean from the box can give some protection to the patient from what lives on the hands of humans no matter how diligently we wash.   

If I ever caught any EMT(P) or RRT (especially RRT) working under my supervision inserting an NPA like that they would be busted  to non-patient care very quickly.


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 21, 2008)

It was a very nice example of how NOT to do something.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 21, 2008)

Personnally I like the part where the guy doing the insertion, without gloves handles the end of the device, wipes his hands on his pants, then retouches the device before inserting.... yeah.. nice technique there buddy!  How many germs can dance on the end of an airway adjunct????


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Well*

This is what i have to look foward to?!?!? Wonderful!!


----------



## Anomalous (Apr 1, 2008)

Hate to see what they'd do with a Foley.  :sad:

I'm not really sure what the point of this training is.


----------



## mikie (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow.  

I really hope that wasn't the instructor!  (I didn't have my sound on, so I might have missed something)


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Apr 2, 2008)

been there done that haha on a dare from ppl on my squad


----------

